# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2010



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

Tópico de seguimento para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Jan 2010 às 01:58)

Funchal 14,9ºC Humidade 85% Vento 350º 0.4m/s
Altitude 5ºC

Bom ano para todos


----------



## alex vieria (1 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

Ola a todos, Bom Ano 2010!!!. A noite do fogo no Funchal foi simplesmente espectacular, ceu pouco nublado- Limpo, vento 10km/h (Oeste), temperatura na altura das 00H 14,0ºC, Humidade 62%.

A Temp min registada na minha estação foi de 13,5ºC às 07:30h de hoje!!! alias a temperatura permaneceu baixa entre as 22h de ontem até 08:30 de hoje entre os intervalos de 13,5ºC-14,5ºC.

Enquanto o tempo nesta hora aqui em Câmara de Lobos encosta sul da ilha a 108mts de alt à 9km ao Oeste do Funchal foi:

temp actual: 20,0ºC
Vento fraco: 13km/h
Humidade: 64%
Ceu Limpo- Pouco Nublado (lindo sol)
Pressão atmosférica 1019.4 mb com tendência a descer!!!

Foi dar uma volta pela baixa do funchal depois da ressaca do final do ano. Muitos turistas a passear o tempo está muito agradavel, até parece primavera!!!

Mas vai ser por breves momento porque:
Amanha o tempo vai mudar!!! haverá chuva!!! não faz mal. Apartir de amanha a tarde  choverá com alguma intensidade em 12h à acumulação será de 20mm e o vento vai marcar presença com alguma intensidade só no Domingo 60km/h apartir do final manhã e inicio da tarde. Mas na minha opinião este mau tempo que ai vêm não será tão rigoroso!!!

Continuações!!! e obrigado pela vossa recepção ao forum!!!


----------



## Hazores (1 Jan 2010 às 13:50)

bom ano a todos os membros deste forum de loucos (saudáveis)!

por aqui o céu apresenta-se com nuvens altas, estando o céu todo nublado, com uma temperatura de 13,4 ºC, estando o vento calmo.


----------



## jonhfx (1 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Bom ano membros e visitantes do fórum.
Um dia excelente, dia sol aqui.
Temperatura: 18,1 ºC
velocidade do vento 8,2 km/h de Sul 
Hr 62%
Pressão: 1018 hpa

Dia bom para abrir as janelas cá de casa para sair a humidade


----------



## Rog (1 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

Boa noite,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado
10,3ºC mas há uma hora atrás estava nos 9,3ºC
92%HR
1015hpa

Previsão de chuva forte amanhã à tarde para a Madeira.


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Jan 2010 às 22:01)

Boa Noite
Actualmente o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 57%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa
Vento -   fraco a moderado 16.2 Km/h E/SE
Precipitação - 00 mm 

Bom Ano para todos vós!


----------



## alex vieria (1 Jan 2010 às 22:09)

Boa noite, a massa fria deixou de influênciar à sul da ilha da Madeira, devido a mudança do vento de S e SW, a temperatura esta aumentar ao comparar com a mesma hora de ontem + 3ºC. a humidade. Nota-se que a borrasca esta perto da Ilha. Amanha promete chuva!!!

Conclusão hoje a noite, axo eu não iremos atingir aqui os 15ºc aos 100mts de alt. Amanha digo qual foi o resultado se acertei ou não.

a temp max de hoje foi de 21,4ºC

Tem max 01/01/10: 21,4ºc
Temp min 01/01/10: 13,5ºc

Tempo actual 22h:

Vento S e SW 19 km/h
Temperatura actual 17,2ºC
Ceu: Nublado
HR: 72%


----------



## Rog (2 Jan 2010 às 00:16)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 10ºC
céu pouco nublado
91%HR
1014hpa

dia 1:
min 7,6ºC
max 15,3ºC


----------



## alex vieria (2 Jan 2010 às 13:00)

Olá Bom dia, O céu está Muito Nublado mesmo encoberto, nevoeiro está pelos 300 mts de alt. O Vento está relativamente calmo. As nuvens ameaça Chuva em qualquer momento mais será a meio da tarde. Já Chove nas zonas montanhosas da Ilha, ainda no litoral não. 

Temp actual: 19,5ºC
HR: 93%
Vento: SSW 20 km/H


A mínima de hoje até agora não foi alem dos 17,2ºC, foi uma noite relativamente alta para à época, devido aos ventos SSW.

A Chuva promete!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Jan 2010 às 14:05)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, com vento e chuva á mistura por vezes moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.3ºC
Humidade Relativa - 73%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1010 hpa
Vento -   fraco a moderado 19.8 Km/h E/SE
Precipitação - 13 mm (desde a 06h)


----------



## alex vieria (2 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

Actualmente chove aqui em Câmara de Lobos- Madeira, com alguma intensidade, optimo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonhfx (2 Jan 2010 às 15:28)

Boas tardes.
Por aqui a começa a chover agora, durante a noite ainda caiu 0,7 mm
o vento a que esta forte, ja tive rajadas da ordem dos 50km/h de Sudeste.
pressão nos 1011 hpa
HR é 98%
temperatura: 15,6 ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Jan 2010 às 16:09)

Actualmente o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, com vento e chuva forte!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1010 hpa
Vento -   moderado a forte 29.2 Km/h  E/SE
Precipitação - 16 mm (desde a 06h)


----------



## alex vieria (2 Jan 2010 às 20:56)

Mesmo agora está uma chuvada das fortes, o vento intensifica-se(vento máximo: 48km/h SSW ) acumulado em 6h (7,1 mm). 

temp máx hoje:20,0ºC

tempo actual

HR 98%
temp actual 20:30h: 19,2ºC
Aguaceiros fracos à forte por vezes
Pressão: 1011.9 mb
Vento SSW  em média 29km/h

Nevoeiro anda pelos 300 mts de alt (Nuvens baixas)

Até amanha meus caros!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Jan 2010 às 20:58)

Actualmente o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, com vento e chuva por vezes forte!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 75%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1010 hpa
Vento -   moderado a forte 24.2 Km/h  S/SE
Precipitação - 29 mm (desde a 06h)


----------



## jonhfx (2 Jan 2010 às 21:10)

Boas noites.
Dia Marcado pelo nevoeiro e vento forte ( agora muito mais calmo)
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 15,6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 97%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1013 hpa
Vento -42km/h rajada máxima de Sudoeste 
Precipitação - 17,7 mm 

Até amanhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui dia céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros moderados.

Tmin - 10ºC
Tmax - 14,2ºC

Actual -13,5ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

Boa noite,
Por aqui não há a registar nevoeiro, mas chuva por vezes forte
vou com um total de 19,6mm
Pela detecção remota parece que há registo de trovoadas na zona de Santa Cruz - Machico na última hora

Sigo com 15,6ºC
98%HR
1013hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Sei que este não é o lugar indicado mas queria desejar um FELIZ 2010 a todos os meus amigos e companheiros aqui do forum!


----------



## Hazores (2 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

boa noite!

por aqui, mais um dia frio _como burro_ (não sei porque é que utilizam esta expressão por aqui mas o que é certo é que nos dias de frio dizem isto), lá de vez enquando um ou outro aguaceiro.

as previsões para a madrugada e manhã é de novo o agravamento do estado do tempo, com a passagem de mais uma depressão que às 12h deve estar por cima de são miguel e santa maria(grupo oriental. como é normal os Açores já estão em Alerta Amarelo devido à chuva/aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente fortes.


----------



## mcpa (3 Jan 2010 às 02:40)

Boa noite companheiros!

Desde já queria desejar a todos os membros e visitantes do forum um feliz ano de 2010!

Neste momento, e á semelhança de todo o dia de sábado, cai um aguaceiro forte. Estão 11,1ºc.

Bem hajam!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Jan 2010 às 03:48)

Neste momento em São Miguel muita chuva por vezes torrencial e acompanhada de fortes Trovoadas!


----------



## slbfever (3 Jan 2010 às 04:53)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Trovoadas muito fortes acompanhadas por chuvas diluvianas abatem-se neste momento por São Miguel.
> 
> O Vento está a soprar fortíssimo.
> 
> Temperatura : 11 graus



O mesmo na Povoação. Precipitação fortíssima, trovoada e vento muito forte....tenho a casa cheio de agua! 1a vez em 8 anos de existencia da casa!!!


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, Aqui o dia acordou com ceu pouco nublado!!! (Muito Sol) no litoral Sul. Belo dia, mas para o final do dia espera-se aguaceiros e aumento da intensidade do vento vamos la vêr!!!

Condições actuais:

Temp actual: 22ºC
HR: 75%
Vento: SSW 24 Km/h
Pressão: 1014.9 mb

O tempo está muito agradavel por aqui!!!

A Temp mínima foi 16,1 ºC às 18:30H. O vento SSW é o culpado por está temperatura relativamente alta para à epoca. E Max de momento já ultrapassou os 22ºC


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

Total precipitação 15,8 mm em 24h. Hoje haverá mais, mas penso que está passagem frontal que vem ai é pouco activa, trazerá pouca precipitação mas sim traz algum vento por vezes forte!!! A parte mais activa passa pelo norte à uns 100km da ilha rumo ao continente. Só ficamos com vento!!!


----------



## Hazores (3 Jan 2010 às 14:27)

bom dia

neste momento o vento sopra forte aqui pela ilha terceira, embora não chova neste momento.

parece que as coisas em são miguel estiveram complicadas esta noite.


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 16:39)

Aqui o céu está a ficar aos poucos encoberto, depois de uma manha e inicio de tarde de sol, o vento está intensificar cada vez mais, já registei rajadas de 48,9 km/h até agora!!! O vento sustenido 28km/h (W).

A temperatura está descer!!!

Temperatura actual as 16:30 - 19,8ºC
HR- mantêm-se nos 71%
Devo de realçar o vento está intensificar mais 3h ou 4h devo de registar precipitação!!! O ultimo registo de precipitação foi 1h da madrugada!!!  A partir de ai mais nada de precipitação!!!

está frente frontal nos deve só passar ao lado, ficaremos com a parte menos activa. è a mesma frente que passou no grupo oriental dos açores durante a madrugada, mas aqui na Madeira só vai passar à arranhar só. Mas o vento fará a sua presencia.


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 18:32)

O vento está com força!!! rajadas de 64,9 km/h (W) no litoral sul da Ilha da Madeira, o ceu encoberto, em qualquer momento vêm  à Chuva, a Humedade relativa está aumentar 76%, estou a visualizar uma actividade de raios ao largo oeste da ilha da Madeira, não sei sê na Calheta ou Porto Moniz estão a visualizar in-loco, está perto da costa à uns 20 Km.

Penso que mais 1h ou 2h vou registar precipitação!!! penso que nas zonas montanhosas o vento está com uma força, devido a as nuvens de altitude estão passar com uma rapidez de W-E. Imagino que sim!!! deve estar cair chuva nos pontos mais altos da ilha, mas no litoral sul, ainda não!!!

Ate breve!!!


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 18:39)

Só vamos ter vento, a chuva não vai ser intensa, como nos açores devido que a depressão nós está arranhar!!! vai rumo a zona sul do continente. Mas o vento está e com muita força!!!

Temp actual: 19,2ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

Depois da passagem do aguaceiro de granizo o vento está a soprar muito forte na ordem média dos 70km/h e com rajadas até os 100km/h..

Possivelmente as zonas mais altas de S.Miguel poderão ter eventualmente alguma queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos como da última vez...

NO Pico da Vara e Pico da Barrosa possivelmente o vento andará Tempestuoso 

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 12 graus


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 19:10)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Possivelmente as zonas mais altas de S.Miguel poderão ter eventualmente alguma queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos como da última vez...



Sem qualquer hipótese. Tens que ver se com o tempo de fórum percebes um pouco melhor a génese da neve, a questão das cotas, o frio em altura,etc,etc, pois não se pode fazer ovos sem omeletes. Com +3.2ºC aos 850hPa não há hipótese, só cotas altas acima dos 1700 metros pelo meio dia de hoje.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

Exacto! Tenho conhecimento disso! (ainda que mínimo)

Apenas calculei que como caiu granizo hoje e pela madrugada de ontem que por vezes foi forte, talvez essa mesma precipitação tenha caído talvez em forma de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha... Não sei.. Foi apenas um palpite do senso comum.

Mas o facto é que na passada semana que caiu granizo em S.Miguel, esse mesmo granizo já caiu em forma de neve mesmo e a temperatura devia de rondar aproximadamente a que se faz sentir actualmente por aqui. Caso não muito comum em alguns montes menos altos de São Miguel (com cotas a rondarem os 700 e poucos metros), como as fotos no outro tópico e referente ao mês de Dezembro ilustraram!... daí o meu palpite.. 

Apesar de não ter fotos da madrugada passada ou dia de hoje e se se por acaso registou-se a queda da mesma nos picos mais altos, com toda a certeza postarei aqui fotos a evidenciar a presença da mesma!

Continuação de Aguaceiros Fortes com céu encoberto e vento forte (40-65km/h) com rajadas de Noroeste por esta altura na ilha de São Miguel.

Deixo-vos aqui com umas fotos recentes que me chegaram há pouco em mãos sobre o frio que se faz sentir nesta altura e por esses dias um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores e espelhado na sua maior altitude - Montanha do Pico na ilha do mesmo nome com 2351 metros de altitude


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 20:31)

Impressionante!!!  O vento esta com muita força registei rajadas de  78,6 km/h, experimentei in-loco e foi levado pela mesma, vejo folhas de bananeiras arrancadas pela força do vento, umas chapas de construção esta preste a ser arrancadas. O vento esta de SSW com muita força. Caiu alguns aguaceiros mas sem expressão por agora!!! Vejo raios em cima da Calheta zona Oeste da Ilha. 

Em anexo:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1


----------



## jonhfx (3 Jan 2010 às 20:42)

alex vieria disse:


> Impressionante!!!  O vento esta com muita força registei rajadas de  78,6 km/h, experimentei in-loco e foi levado pela mesma, vejo folhas de bananeiras arrancadas pela força do vento, umas chapas de construção esta preste a ser arrancadas. O vento esta de SSW com muita força. Caiu alguns aguaceiros mas sem expressão por agora!!! Vejo raios em cima da Calheta zona Oeste da Ilha.
> 
> Em anexo:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=1



Confirma-se a tempestade eléctrica, fez com que o sinal do meo fosse dar uma volta, e volta-se uns 10 minutos depois.
Por aqui hoje caíram 6mm de chuva.
O vento tem sido moderado de Sudoeste, com rajadas de 25 km/h (calmo em relação aos dias anteriores).
Temperatura- 14ºC
Humidade- 97% ( mais nevoeiro )
Pressão - 1012 hpa.
Pelos dados da Estação do Estreito da Calheta parece que a chuva e o vento foi mais intenso na costa mais a sul.


----------



## alex vieria (3 Jan 2010 às 21:44)

Boa Noite, aqui o vento esta relativamente mais calmo, mas vai e vem, a chuva foi só 0,4mm o vento puxou a nuvens mais para as zonas altas e privou de chuva ao litoral, já que o vento era de SSW.

Tempo actual 21:30h

Temp actual: 18,4ºC
HR:85%
Vento: SSW 19km/h com rajadas nos ultimos 10 minutos de 36,9km/h

A depressão desloca-se de SSW para NE-E rumo a sul de Portugal e Espanha existe uma intensa actividade de raios junto a costa algarvia e marrocos, nós safamos por pouco do pior. Ficamos com as actividades mais fracas desta depressão que o seu centro esta mais a Norte da nossa latitude. 

O vento é a ressaca da mesma!!!


----------



## Rog (3 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

Boa noite,
Pelo Norte da Madeira céu nublado e ocorreram à pouco aguaceiros
total: 6,8mm desde as 0h
O vento é fraco a moderado, rajada de 39 km/h

13,9ºC
81%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2010 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Depois de alguma ausencia cá estou de volta!

Hoje o dia apresenta-se com boas abertas, mas as previsões dão chuva já para esta tarde! Registei uma minima de 10,7ºC

Ontem na LAGOA o dia foi de muitas nuvens com aguaceiros principalmente durante a manhã, tendo registado uma máxima de 15,2ºC

Na madrugada de sábado para domingo como já foi aqui dito é que as coisas tiveram complicadas, com ventos muito fortes aguaceiros fortes que por vezes eram de granizo e algumas trovoadas.


----------



## alex vieria (4 Jan 2010 às 22:51)

Boa noite, aqui no Litoral Sul da Madeira esta relativamente calmo, só o mar está alteroso, o Barco da Naviera Armas atraso 4h da sua viagem devido ao péssimo estado do mar e o lobo marinho cancelou a sua viagem para Porto Santo, no que diz respeito ao vento foi moderado à fraco, céu pouco nublado grande parte da jornada de hoje.

Tempo actual 22h.
Temperatura actual 15,1ºC
HR: 67%
Vento: 15 km/h NW

A temperatura desceu -2ºC em comparação de ontem, devido a mudança de vento para noroeste, nota-se o frio, aproxima-se a media normal da época.

0,0 mm precipitação em 24h

Amanha e 4ºf chega alguns aguaceiros e chuva…

5ºf e 6ºf  baixará  a temperatura uns 3,0 - 3,5ºC, penso atingir a mínima mais baixa deste inicio de inverno aposto nos 12,5 e 12ºC vamos lá ver!!!

Baixou o orvalho aqui na zona!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jan 2010 às 22:52)

Boa noite!
Hoje aqui na Lagoa foi um dia ameno e humido, com céu a apresentar-se com boas abertas durante a manhã e encoberto pela tarde com chuva fraca mas continua.

Tmin - 10,5ºC
Tmax -16ºC

Actual - 13,3ºC


----------



## alex vieria (5 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Bom dia!!!  Neste momento cai aguaceiros no Litoral sul da Madeira, Tempo actual 10:30:

Temp: 17,4ºC
HR:81%
Aguaceiros
Tem min: 14ºC às 6H
Pressão 1016,6 mb
Precipitação em 1h: 0,2mm
Estado do mar: Alteroso!!!
Vento: fraco WNW


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Lagoa neste momento em todo o concelho, céu encoberto com neblina e chuva fraca mas constante, vento fraco.


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia
Actualmente o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e por enquanto sem precipitação.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 18.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 61%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa
Vento -   1.4 km/h  Variável
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Rog (5 Jan 2010 às 13:15)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado
aguaceiros durante a manhã num total de 6,2mm
13,5ºC
98%HR

Aviso amarelo para o fim do dia de hoje com chuva por vezes forte (mais intensa nas vertentes norte) e vento muito forte com rajadas de 90 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2010 às 14:15)

> *Nevoeiro impede aterragem de avião nos Açores*
> 
> A transportadora aérea SATA alterou o voo programado para esta terça-feira de manhã entre Boston (EUA) e Ponta Delgada, Açores, devido ao nevoeiro no aeroporto de S. Miguel.
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## Rog (5 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

Boa noite,
Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro
10,3mm desde as 0h

14,1ºC
100%HR
1013hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Jan 2010 às 22:31)

Ainda estou para ver essa chuva por vezes forte que o IM previu entre as      (21h e as 03h)!
Segundo já reparei, as nuvens quase que se dissipam quando aproximam-se da Madeira... Com todo o respeito, eu considero o IM (Instituto de Meteorologia) uma anedota das maiores.


----------



## profgeo (6 Jan 2010 às 09:13)

bom dia pessoal!bem aqui das 7.40 as 8.10 foi um autentico diluvio do caniço ao funchal. chovia intensamente o vento era forte e estava nevoeiro nao havia estradas, porque as mesmas estavam cheias de agua por todo o lado

agora tudo mais calmo.... e a conta disto cheguei tarde à escola, a via rapida estava entopida assim como os acessos a mesma na zona da cancela (para quem conhece a zona)

neste momento:mar algo barrento ao largo do funchal, ceu geralmente nublado e alguns raios de sol! 

agora ate 6f a temperaturas desceram


----------



## profgeo (6 Jan 2010 às 09:14)

ups. um erro nao quis dizer "NAO HAVIA ESTRADAS" mas sim, nao conseguia ver as estradas de tal a agua que escorria de todos os lados


----------



## profgeo (6 Jan 2010 às 09:16)

ups again: nao é desceram... bem isto hoje aqui está pessimo lol.....

esta previsto a descida de temperatura na madeira


----------



## Hazores (6 Jan 2010 às 10:03)

bom dia,

o dia hoje apresenta-se com algumas abertas, mas às 7h30 da manhã choveu, contudo o IM prevê uma melhoria do estado do tempo para esta tarde. para amanhã o GFS já diz que vem mais chuva.

volta AA estás perdoado!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2010 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Lagoa dia bom, com céu nublado apresentando boas abertas. Pouco vento e temperaturas amenas.
Registei uma minima de 13,4ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Jan 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 63%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1010 hpa
Vento -    Variável
Precipitação - 00 mm

Vejam a beleza da neve no Reino Unido!

http://spezzer.camstreams.com/

http://ianren.camstreams.com/

http://www.checkitlive.com/camera/bournemouth.html

http://camglobal16.camstreams.com/


----------



## jonhfx (6 Jan 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia.
Precipitação desde as 0:00- 10 mm
Temperatura: 14,7 ºC
Vento: 32,4 Km/h de Nordeste
Humidade- 98%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa

Mais um daqueles dias típicos de Inverno, Chuva molha-tolos alternando com sol.
Agora mais dados só para Sexta.


----------



## profgeo (6 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

[img=http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2889/obssuperficie140000522p.th.png]


aqui esta o grafico de observaçao referente a precipitaçao acumulado no funchal. entre as 8 e as 9 da manha caiu cerca de 13 l/m2


----------



## profgeo (6 Jan 2010 às 12:24)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2010 às 15:11)

Agora por aqui! 
Boas abertas, temperatura amena e vento


----------



## Rog (6 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado
13,3ºC
98%HR

min 12,5ºC
max 14,9ºC
prec 17,7mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Jan 2010 às 20:50)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> o dia hoje apresenta-se com algumas abertas, mas às 7h30 da manhã choveu, contudo o IM prevê uma melhoria do estado do tempo para esta tarde. para amanhã o GFS já diz que vem mais chuva.
> 
> volta AA estás perdoado!!



Boas!

Por aqui céu com períodos de muito nublado alternando com abertas e vento fresco do quadrante Noroeste!

Temperatura local 13 graus.


Chuva só a partir de amanhã e não será forte como os últimos dias...

Volta AA?? Como? Vira essa boca para lá... Falo por mim... Detesto tempo anticiclónico e o pior é se ele vier toda a gente sabe como irá acabar... dias monótonos seguidos com nevoeiros abundantes e humidades altíssimas e sem fim à vista.

Deixa lá o AA estar situado bem a sul dos Açores, assim a frente Polar atinge-nos com mais actividade mas segundo a última entrevista do meteorologista Diamantino Henriques que pude ver numa reportagem do Jornal das 8 na RTP-Açores, prevê-se uma sistemática melhoria das condições do tempo na região dos Açores pelo menos até final desse mês 

Pelos vistos o nosso AA não "admite" a presença prolongada de sistemas depressionários por muito tempo nos Açores .. e pior seria se os Açores estivessem localizados mais a sul à mesma latitude da Madeira.. aí é que teríamos verão o ano inteiro... felizmente que assim não é!

Quanto mais o AA subir em latitude, mais empurrada para norte será a frente Polar, vindo o tempo de "capacete" e com nevoeiros nos Açores.
Não obrigado!!!

Já lá vão os tempos nos Açores em que num espaço de 15 minutos se saíssemos à rua éramos sempre brindados por aguaceiros (até no verão), e o Verão era apenas 2 dias e o Inverno rigoroso durante o ano inteiro...
Pelos vistos este Inverno foi sol de pouca dura


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por aqui céu com períodos de muito nublado alternando com abertas e vento fresco do quadrante Noroeste!
> 
> ...



Atenção amigo que a localidade conhecida como "penico do céu" não são os Açores, mas sim a minha cidade de Braga 

Mudando de assunto, hoje por aqui céu nublado, algumas vezes até pouco nublado. Algum vento.

Tmin - 13,3ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC

Actual - 13,8ºC e 86 % Hr


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 60%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1008 hpa
Vento -   3.6 km/h  NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Rog (6 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

Boa noite,
céu nublado alguns aguaceiros fracos
Sigo com 12,6ºC
98%HR
1010hpa

prec 22mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Jan 2010 às 12:23)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu nublado e o vento por vezes moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 15ºC
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1015 hpa
Vento -  fraco a moderado  N/NW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!

Hoje por aqui céu geralmente muito nublado, quase encoberto! Um pouco mais frio que ontem. A minima foi de 11ºC.


----------



## Rog (7 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu nublado
11,2ºC
86%HR

às 14h:
Areeiro 3,4ºC
Lombo da Terça 7,7ºC
São Jorge 13,8ºC
Funchal 17,7ºC

Temperaturas mínimas na Madeira nas últimas 24h:

Calheta (Pico Verde) 7.8ºC
Porto Moniz (Santa) 10.7 ºC
Bica da Cana (Paul da Serra) 3.6 ºC
Encumeada 7.2ºC
Parque Ecológico do Funchal 7 ºC
Machico 15.4 ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 15.1ºC
Humidade Relativa - 56%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1016 hpa
Vento -  fraco a moderado 19 Km/h N/NW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Jan 2010 às 18:44)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, e já que não vem a chuva, temos e uma bela geada para animar a noite.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 14.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 58%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa
Vento -  fraco a moderado 19.6 Km/h N/NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jan 2010 às 21:59)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, ficando encoberto ao longo da tarde! Ao inicio da noite começou a chover, mas agora já parou.

Tmin - 11ºC
Tmax - 14,2ºC

Actual - 13,7ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 13.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 59%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1020 hpa
Vento -   10 km/h  N/NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2010 às 12:44)

Bom Dia.

Por aqui dia de céu encoberto com chuva fraca mas constante. Vento fraco. 
Tmin - 13,4ºC


Nevoeiro e neblinas aqui por todo o concelho


----------



## alex vieria (8 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

Boa tarde, hoje a Temp minregistada em Câmara de Lobos: foi de 12,0ºC foi a mais baixa desde que se deu inicio o inverno, o ceú apresenta-se Pouco Nublado actualmente. precipitação 0,0mm a humedade foi variando 51%-60% Actualmente temp: 19,2ºC Vento Fraco NNW. Hoje a 4h da manha a temp no pico arriero foi de -0,7ºC, duvido que de houvesse neve, devido a ausência de precipitação, talvez algumas formações de placas de gelo la em cima!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Jan 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 11.3ºC
Humidade Relativa - 67%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1022 hpa
Vento -    N/NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (8 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

céu limpo

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 11ºC
Humidade Relativa - 67%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1022 hpa
Vento -    N/NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## jonhfx (9 Jan 2010 às 11:37)

Bom dia.
Tempo algo frio aqui, a temperatura mínima durante a noite foi de 8,8 ºC.
Condições actuais:
Temperatura actual: 11,3 ºC
Velocidade Media do vento: 24 km/h de Sudoeste.
Rajada máxima: 35,3 km/h 
O vento continua a aumentar de velocidade mas ultimas horas.
Hr: 97% 
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Parece que a chuva ai vem.

Na zona do Paul da Serra chuviscou durante toda a manhã, será que caiu algo sem ser chuva em forma mais solida?


----------



## alex vieria (9 Jan 2010 às 12:50)

Boa Tarde, os aguaceiros estão fazer a sua presência neste momento, mas para tarde passará a chuva, penso que caiu neve no pico arriero no final desta manha, mas penso que não vai manter-se devido que a frente que vêm ai é de WSW, e provocará aumento acentuado da temperatura.

temp. actual aqui em Câmara de lobos 15,6ºC
HR: 80%
O vento: fraco W 12km/h, com tendência a se intensificar!!!
precipitação: 0,1mm em 24h

A temp. min. registada hoje à 1:30h foi de 13,5 ºC  não foi tão frio como a noite pssada, devido a proximação da borrasca, que esta preste a passar por cá no dia de hoje e madrugada de domingo rumo ao sul de portugal continental. espera-se que a chuva vai debitar +-11mm vamos lá ver!!!


----------



## Rog (9 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

Bom dia,
Pelas temperaturas que registou a estação do Areeiro, se caiu neve foi por pouco tempo e nos Picos mais elevados, (a estação está a 1600m).







Por aqui sigo com céu entre o pouco e muito nublado
15ºC
73%HR
1014hpa

Hoje min de 7,6ºC
Ontem min 6,8ºC (sensação térmica chegou aos 1,8ºC)

Imagem de sat 12h


----------



## Sunderlandz (9 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e algum chuvisco.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 15.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 72%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1015 hpa
Vento -   fraco a moderado S/SE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## jonhfx (9 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

Boa Noite
Dia marcado por alguma chuva e algum vento.
Dados de hoje:
Precipitação desde das 12h: 21mm ( choveu por vezes forte entre as 20 e as 21 h)
Vento: 17, 2 km/h de Nordeste ( rajada maxima 31km/h)
Pressão: 1012 hpa
Temperatura: 13,9 ºC
Humidade: 97%

Mais um dia típico de Inverno, agora ta na hora de beber umas "Ponchas"
Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## alex vieria (10 Jan 2010 às 00:40)

Ola boa noite, já passou o pior da frente frontal calida, vai rumo ao continente, ja não chove a perto de uma hora atras, ja se vê as estrelas do ceu, desde 12h ate agora ja registei 26,5mm em precipitaçao, o vento foi calma, so por vezes soprava moderado de W, mas nada em especial, A chuva foi moderada por vezes, temp Actual: 16,5ºC e HR 93% em Câmara de Lobos, ja no que vai do mês ja tenho 61mm de precipitação nada mau para o mês de janeiro.

Agora vamos ter uma semana e meia de seca, sem nenhum pingo de chuva eu qye adoro chuva. A temperatura será amena penso que durante a semana aqui no litural nao vamos  baixar dos 14,5º-15ºc devido aos ventos W que não aportam muito frio mau!!! 1 semana assim, so vejo chuva lá para 20 e tais deste mês. perto de dez dias de seca sem chuva!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Boa noite!
 Hoje por aqui céu muito nublado com ligeiras abertas. Algum vento.

Tmin - 10,7ºC
Tmax - 16,9ºC

Actual - 15,7ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Penso que a Madeira por se situar mais a sul e à latitude da crista anticiclónica, não é tão atingida por temporais da mesma amplitude que os Açores são atingidos, por se situarem bem mais a nordeste da Madeira, já que muitas frentes ou depressões que passam pela Madeira ou esfumam-se, ou atingem-na já com menor actividade do que atingem os Açores, ou então passam mesmo só a arranhar, ficando a maior parte da precipitação nos Açores e só posteriormente em Portugal Continental, mas isso deve-se e tal como referi à maior presença e energia da crista anticiclónica que no Inverno tem mais intensidade a sul do que a norte, logo afectando menos os Açores, e mais a Madeira, daí as diferenças entre a instabilidade atmosférica nos Açores e a relativa amenidade da Madeira.
> 
> Basta compararmos gráficos pluviométricos!


Boas,
Pois é, basta comparar..  e basta pegar no último relatório de Dezembro para ver que o que referes não é bem assim. A Madeira registou mais precipitação que os Açores, até em zonas onde a precipitação é habitualmente menor - o Funchal. 

Dez. 2009: 

Funchal - Madeira 286,1 mm (50 m alt)
São Jorge 430 mm (500 m alt) 
Areeiro 1102 mm (1600 m alt)
Ponta Delgada - Açores 223,6 mm 

De notar que no último relatório mensal do IM, foi realizado um apanhado dos extremos que se registaram na Madeira. 



> *Precipitação e vento forte na Madeira*
> 
> O mês de Dezembro apresentou características meteorológicas excepcionais na Madeira, em termos de quantidade de precipitação.
> (...)
> ...


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 12ºC
80%HR
1020hpa

min 11,9ºC
max 14,2ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (10 Jan 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu limpo.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 12.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1022 hpa
Vento -  fraco  N/NW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu encoberto com chuviscos e neblinas. Algum vento.

15,6ºC ás 8h30 da manhã


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu pouco nublado e acima de tudo um dia quente!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 20.9C
Humidade Relativa - 53%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1023 hpa
Vento -  fraco  N/NW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Jan 2010 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!

Aqui apenas mais um dia invernoso.

Sigo com céu encoberto

Períodos de Chuva

Vento Forte de Sudoeste (40-65km/h) com rajadas até 85 km

Pressão Atmosférica: 1005 HP

Humidade: 95%

Temperatura: 15graus


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 14ºC
Humidade Relativa - 67%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1021 hpa
Vento -  fraco  N/NW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 01:11)

Boas!

Deixo-vos aqui com umas fotos relativamente recentes que me chegaram às mãos e algumas referentes ao princípio do Outono de 2009 e outras da semana passada e que mostram um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores, a variabilidade atmosférica que tem passado pelas ilhas, constatando-se perfeitamente em algumas ilhas as 4 estações num só dia como é muito comum acontecer aqui pelos Açores.

*Lagoas Funda e Rasa - Flores*

[URL=http://img20.imageshack.us/i/543271200102351.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Pico (2351 metros de altitude)*

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/787861262571697.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pedras do Galego - Furnas (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/895421107631080.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico da Barrosa (São Miguel) - 947 metros de altitude*

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/8954211248528214.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

*Fajã do Araújo - Nordeste ( São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img6.imageshack.us/i/1402221121274283.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Maciço central (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img44.imageshack.us/i/125351145749768.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Cabouco (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/2031721150975963.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Vila Franca do Campo (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/2155621168806226.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Brejo - (Santa Maria)*

[URL=http://img695.imageshack.us/i/2535251152560401.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lombadas ( São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/2425221143656508.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Congro (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img41.imageshack.us/i/25278361146425908.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lomba do Alcaide - Povoação ( São Miguel)*

[URL=http://img3.imageshack.us/i/2543521146693641.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Povoação (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img64.imageshack.us/i/3173021187775875.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img686.imageshack.us/i/4032021250436227.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Santo António - (São Miguel)*

[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/4032021253746283.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ponta Delgada - (São Miguel)*


[URL=http://img695.imageshack.us/i/29820211175277847.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Fajã do Santo Cristo - (São Jorge)*


[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/4032041222982206.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Sete Cidades - (São Miguel) 945 metros de altitude*


[URL=http://img402.imageshack.us/i/4070321213050992.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Lagoa do Fogo - (São Miguel) *


[URL=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/4156021224845727.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Ponta da Madrugada - Nordeste (São Miguel)*

[URL=http://img37.imageshack.us/i/4397221256212035.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Bom Jesus - Graciosa*


[URL=http://img44.imageshack.us/i/44222101259248684.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


*Pico da Vara - (São Miguel) - 1103 metros de Altitude*

[URL=http://img51.imageshack.us/i/picodavara2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/8607437.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/picodavarapanoramicapeq.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


Sigo com 14 graus

Céu encoberto

Humidade:94%

Aguaceiros

Pressão: 1010HP

Vento Fresco com rajadas de Oeste


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Jan 2010 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu nublado e com uma temperatura bem agradável para um dia Inverno!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 23.9ºC
Humidade Relativa - 55%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1020 hpa
Vento -  fraco  N/NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## alex vieria (12 Jan 2010 às 15:21)

bom eu pensava que estava chover em toda à ilha , mas afinal não pelo que vejo do norte e machico, mas aqui no sul, funchal e arrededores onde encontro-me Câmara de Lobos esta chuva desde 10:40h e não para desde essa altura!!! nenhum modelo previa chuva na Madeira afinal, a maioria enganaram-se afinal.
Eu acumulei ate mesmo agora!!! 4,3mm, chuva fraca mas constante, a temperatura não ultrapassou os 18,6ºC e estou a 100mts sobre o nivel do mar a W 8Km do funchal, e vejo um Machico com 23ºC atingido ja hoje, isto chama-se micro-clima e estamos a 20Km de separação. O Norte da Madeira parece que ainda não pingo nada!!! Isto é um facto que também mostra que a Madeira tem Micro-climas igual que os Açores.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2010 às 15:24)

Agora aqui, o vento sopra com mais intensidade, vindo de oeste! O céu aqui na Ribeira Chã vai ficando cada vez mais encoberto, pelo que consigo ver para a Lagoa e Ponta Delgada o céu deve estar já encoberto. S. Miguel, aí na zona oeste já chove?! Para os Lados de Vila Franca, o sol ainda vai dando um ar de sua graça.
No Nordeste deve estar bom tempo, pois á pouco no IM marcava na estação do Nordeste uns quentes 18,9ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Jan 2010 às 15:40)

Continuo com céu nublado e por enquanto nada de chuva. Apenas existe maior nebulosidade para o mar e alguma chuva á mistura, digo isto porque não consigo avistar as ilhas desertas. Ao contrario do Funchal, Câmara de Lobos, Calheta e outros mais da zona Sul /Sudoeste, por Machico e pelo norte da Madeira está um dia de Primavera com temperaturas agradáveis. 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 22.9ºC
Humidade Relativa - 61%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1020 hpa
Vento -  fraco  W/NW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## alex vieria (12 Jan 2010 às 16:07)

Já acumulei 5,1 mm desde as 10:40h ate agora 16h!!! Tenho noticias que o vento anda forte nos pontos medios da Câmara de Lobos (Estreito Cª de lobos) daqui a pouco terei de dar aulas de Economia aos meus alunos!!! ate amanha


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui ainda não registo nada de precipitação, apenas céu nublado.
17,6ºC
91%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Jan 2010 às 18:21)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.7ºC
Humidade Relativa - 65%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1021 hpa
Vento -  fraco  N
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Rog (12 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite,
Sigo com céu nublado
17,3ºC
90%HR
1022hpa

min 11,6ºC
máx 20ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2010 às 23:07)

Boa noite! 

Agora por aqui na Lagoa muito vento, céu encoberto e ora vai chuvendo, ora vai parando. Noite amena com 15,6ºC  e 91% Hr

Tmin - 15ºC
Tmax -17,3ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Boa noite!

Aqui pelos Ginetes Chuva por vezes forte com vento Forte de Sudoeste 40-65 km/h com rajadas até 80km e vai se intensificar mais.

Humidade 94%

Temperatura máxima local: 14 º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2010 às 23:31)

Por exemplo agora aqui caíu um forte aguaceiro, mas já parou


----------



## alex vieria (12 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

Boa noite, aqui continua a chover pelos visto só na costa sul e sudoeste da Ilha da Madeira, já vão 13H seguidas de chuvas, com pequenos intervalos de meia hora ou alguns minutos. acumulado só por hoje ROGER!!! lolol essa é para ti *13,5mm* HR: 98% A min: 17ºC a Max 19,1ºC, actualmente a temp é 18,6ºC, o vento é fraco SW. O dia ao estilo britanico um pouco mais ameno no que diz respeito a temperatura. foi um dia com pouca flutuações de Temperatura. Mal cheguei aos 19,1ºC, a 20km daqui chegaram a 23,9ºc com a mesma altitude +-100mts sobre o nivel do mar, a lha da Madeira esta cheio de micro-climas.

Achei curioso que a maiorias dos modelos nao faziam a previsão de chuva, para hoje na ilha, e olha para esta sorpresa!!! ni IM.

Total precipitação do mês de Janeiro 74,5 mm, nada mau!!! 

Tenho uma Informação do Instituto da gestão da Agua (IGA) aqui na Madeira os aquiféros estão completamente saturados. E os poços de captação de agua completamento ao seu max. nivel. "Aguainha com fartura!!!" como diz o povo madeirense!!!


----------



## alex vieria (13 Jan 2010 às 00:37)

Leitura final de hoje e definitivo 20,8 mm total. Nada mau para um dia que não estava previsto chuva!!!

O nevoeiro abate-se por estas bandas, está por volta dos 300mts de altitude!!!

Total precipitação mês de Janeiro 2010 *81,8 mm* até a data!!!

Atá mais logo!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Jan 2010 às 01:50)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela banda Oeste de São Miguel chove a potes e desmesuradamente. Posso imaginar como andará no Concelho do Nordeste e Povoação... Com certeza um dilúvio!

Há pouco ao descer a serra das Cumeeiras parecia um Ciclone autêntico com muito vento, muita água e muito nevoeiro. Estava demais! Tive que descer sempre em segunda mudança e muito devagar porque o vento, os galhos que caíam e as águas que escorriam serra abaixo até à estrada estava demais mesmo, enquanto que cá em baixo na freguesia (Ginetes e Várzea), que ficam no sopé da cratera do Vulcão das Sete Cidades, só estava nevoeiro e vento enquanto que lá em cima estava uma tromba de água... Efeito das várias estações num só dia tão típicas dos Açores 


Há pouco soube de relatos que a Lagoa das 7 Cidades encheu consideravelmente o seu leito e está a desaguar de uma forma torrencial para uma ribeira que vai dar à freguesia dos Mosteiros.
Esperemos que não aconteça nada de mais! A freguesia das 7 Cidades instalada no interior da cratera do Vulcão tem um micro clima próprio e específico. Lá pode estar um temporal dos diabos mas mal se atravessa a montanha para altitudes mais baixas está relativamente melhor. N minha opinião e por experiência própria, quem quiser ver um verdadeiro Inverno com tudo a que há direito é na freguesia das 7 Cidades. Só passando mesmo pela experiência  

Nas estradas aqui da banda Oeste só se vê quebradas nas estradas, água a correr de forma torrencial dos pastos e das ribeiras, e galhos caídos pelo chão pela força do vento. Não sei como andará em Ponta Delgada...

Contudo o maior pico de energia prevê-se que será por volta das 3 da manhã com chuva torrencial e vento Muito Forte com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100-110km/h

Para amanhã prevê-se a continuação de tempo instável igualmente com queda de chuva e vento também forte


registo neste momento uma Temperatura de 15 graus

Vamos esperar que a Ondulação Frontal passe para ver o quanto se acumulou pelo Grupo Oriental


----------



## alex vieria (13 Jan 2010 às 05:29)

tenho o registo até agora da precipitação 24,9 mm desde 10h de ontem e as 00h de hoje.


Roger aqui no litoral sul na minha estação registo final *24,9 mm *em 14h de precipitação.

Actualmente parou de chover!!!

temp actual as 5h20min 18,5ºC, esta a ser uma noite muito amena aqui na Madeira!!!

Registo precipitação no que vai do mês de janeiro 2010: *85,9 mm*


desde o dia 14 de setembro 1º dia de precipitação depois do verão ate hoje é acumulado na minha estação  *491,9 mm *entre os dias 14/09/2009 até 12/01/2010


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2010 às 07:39)

Algumas rajadas dos Açores nesta madrugada

Flores 72.0 km/h
Horta 97.3 km/h
Lajes 104.5 km/h
Angra do Heroismo 86.5 km/h
Ponta Delgada 	82.9  km/h
Santa Maria Acores 79.3  km/h


----------



## Rog (13 Jan 2010 às 09:25)

alex vieria disse:


> tenho o registo até agora da precipitação 24,9 mm desde 10h de ontem e as 00h de hoje.
> 
> 
> Roger aqui no litoral sul na minha estação registo final *24,9 mm *em 14h de precipitação.
> ...



Bom dia,
Por aqui nestes dois dias o pluviometro mantem-se nos 0,0mm...
Quanto ao dia de ontem.. tenho de discordar quanto ao que referiste antes sobre a previsão.. Os modelos previam precipitação mesmo que fraca. Mesmo o Instituto fazia referência a chuva fraca.. podem ter falhado é na intensidade. 

Previsão de ontem do modelo MM5




(Modelo Regional MM5 do Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa)


Sigo com 16,4ºC
Céu nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma noite e madrugada com céu encoberto, periodos de chuva que por vezes foram fortes, registei 13 mm e algum vento forte, o dia amanheceu com sol aqui na Lagoa! O céu apresenta-se com boas abertas e o vento sopra mais fraco. 

Registei á 1h50 da manhã 17,2ºC é as 8h30 estavam 14,7ºC com 91% Hr. Naquela altura era a minima do dia


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu nublado e mais um dia aborrecido sem chuva!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 22.6C
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1021 hpa
Vento -  fraco  N/NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## alex vieria (13 Jan 2010 às 11:37)

Bom dia, o dia apresenta-se com chuva, neste precisso momento estão em forma de chuviscos!!! já acumulei hoje 4,2 mm, HR 96%, o vento moderado, com pequenas rajadas de 41,2 km/h de WSW, temp actual: 19,7ºC. A temp min registado foi de só 18,6ºC foi à noite mais calida do que vai do mês de Janeiro.

Acumulação da precipitação em Janeiro 2010 ate a data: *90,1 mm*, aqui em Câmara de Lobos já estamos perto da média normal de um mês de Janeiro no que diz respeito a precipitação e ainda falta mais duas semanas!!!

Ok, roger desconhecia esse modelo, qual é o site onde retiras-te a imagem, acho-a interessante devido ao pormenor , porque eu tinha como referências outros modelos mais generalistas, onde não mostra em amplitude os pormenores. Podes fazer-me o favor de qual é o link para guardar nos favoritos do meu PC. e agradeço desde já meu caro!!! 

O nevoeiro continua baixo, por volta dos 300- 400 mts, o vento continua com algumas rajadas, continua alguns chuviscos esporádicos, mas tende a melhorar!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Jan 2010 às 11:46)

alex vieria disse:


> Podes fazer-me o favor de qual é o link para guardar nos favoritos do meu PC. e agradeço desde já meu caro!!



Se o Rog não se importar! Aqui vai http://www.weather.ul.pt/mapas.php?reg=madeira&dia=20100113_00&var=CHUVAPSLVU10&dom=3


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 13:00)

Um belo dia no Pico, com a montanha descoberta e a ver-se a neve nos pontos mais altos, talvez acima dos 2100 metros!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Jan 2010 às 15:42)

Boa tarde aos participantes e a todos os visitantes do fórum.

Depois de uma madrugada bastante agitada com chuva Forte e vento Muito Forte, vieram à luz do dia nas estradas da banda oeste de São Miguel pedras, lamas , galhos, e muito entulho devido às fortes chuvas da noite e madrugada passada... as terras e os aquíferos estão a romper de água por todos os lados, daí as enxurradas

No udómetro da Lagoa das Sete Cidades registou-se aqui pela zona Ocidental 24.2mm

E sim... a ribeira dos Mosteiros ficou toda a noite a correr de forma torrencial vinda da Lagoa mas nada de grave aconteceu.

Nesta altura o sol vai espreitando e , o vento ainda sopra Fresco com rajadas, local registo uma temperatura local de 15 º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 15:48)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa tarde aos participantes e a todos os visitantes do fórum.
> 
> Depois de uma madrugada bastante agitada com chuva Forte e vento Muito Forte, vieram à luz do dia nas estradas da banda oeste de São Miguel pedras, lamas , galhos, e muito entulho devido às fortes chuvas da noite e madrugada passada... as terras e os aquíferos estão a romper de água por todos os lados, daí as enxurradas
> 
> ...



Por aqui apesar de ter chuvido bastante de noite, as estradas estavam limpas. Eu registei 13mm. Aqui brilha o sol, apesar de haver muitas nuvens no céu. O vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Jan 2010 às 16:04)

e obrigado pela dica Sunderlandz desta manhã!!!


----------



## jonhfx (13 Jan 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite.
Dia marcado pelo nevoeiro ( já vai no segundo dia sem ver sol )
Dados do dia:
Precipitação: 6,2 mm ( o mês já vai com quase 95mm)
Vento: 22,3 km/h Noroeste.
Temperatura actual: 15,8 ºC
Humidade: 99% 
Pressão: 1020 hpa

Alex Vieira penso que ja deves de ter visto este site:http://wakes.uma.pt/pt/index.php
É parecido com o Sunderlandz postou aqui, mas é desenvolvido pela Universidade da Madeira.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Boas!

Hoje o dia esteve bom depois da passagem da Ondulação Frontal com abertas e pouco vento.

Registo uma temperatura máxima de 14º

Recebi algumas fotos via email referentes a diversos estado de tempo de diversas zonas da ilha de São Miguel e gostaria de partilhar convosco para verem os diferentes estados de tempo que podem acontecer num só dia aqui nos Açores e um pouco por toda a ilha de São Miguel:


*EDIT* Ver no fórum de fotografia:
 Paisagens dos Açores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Boa noite!

Tmin - 12,2ºC
Tmax -17,2ºC


----------



## alex vieria (14 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

Boa noite, aqui continua chover, e não pará, tenho 11,6 mm de registo só de hoje e vejo que nos registos no IM da estação do funchal não chove desde as 16h , mas aqui em Câmara de lobos nunca chegou parar, choveu moderado as 22h e 23h. Será mesmo que funchal não choveu desde as 16h, porque estou a 7km de distancia do funchal e aqui nunca deixou de chover, não percebo vejo os modelos, a serio não percebo!!! é mesmo micro climas sobre micro climas!!!  

HR: 98%
Tem actual: 18,8 ºC 
vento: W fraco.

Ando aqui a macacar como é possivel chover cá sem parar mesmo com um Funchal ao lado que não regista precipitação a 8 h atrás , só pode ser que a estação do funchal do IM, estava fora de serviço é a minha unica explicação pela ausencia de precipitação. olha que não sei!!!

Obrigado pela dica *jhonfx*


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2010 às 08:45)

Bom dia,
Hoje e com uma pequena entrada de Noroeste já ocorre chuva fraca e nevoeiro um total de 5,8mm.
Ontem não registei precipitação, mas o vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste criou o efeito fohen nas vertentes norte com uma máxima que chegou aos 22,4ºC. Estive o dia ontem pelo Funchal e ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos mas pouco frequentes - foram mais frequente durante a noite e início de manhã.
O dia de ontem começa sob influência de uma corrente SW afectando grande parte da região Sul, gradualmente vai rodando para W afectando menos a região do Funchal.


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Jan 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia
Actualmente o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado, sem chuva, e o nevoeiro começa a intensificar-se!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 18.9ºC
Humidade Relativa - 70%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1022 hpa
Vento -   fraco  SW
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Depois de um dia bom como o de ontem, hoje esta quinta feira aqui na Lagoa amanheceu com céu muito nublado e aos poucos vai-se tornando encoberto, a chuva deverá começar a cair a qualquer momento. Aqui na Ribeira Chã já caíram alguns pingos dipersos. Registei uma minima de 14ºC, e ás 8h30 tinha 15ºC em Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## slbfever (14 Jan 2010 às 13:06)

Boas,
Aqui na Povoação, está nevoeiro intenso com alguma chuva fraca. Ao que tudo indica, a chuva para o fim da tarde não vai ser para brincadeira...e para o fim de semana também. Não entendo é como o instituto de meteorologia não põe alerta amarelo no mínimo para a precipitação, pois, as cartas falam por sí. O nosso Anticiclone realmente, não quer nada connosco este ano...passou demasiado tempo aqui no ano anterior...


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Jan 2010 às 13:31)

Actualmente o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado e para meu espanto aproxima -se nevoeiro muito baixo vindo do mar! Muito raro por estes lados nevoeiro tão baixo!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.1ºC
Humidade Relativa - 69%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1021 hpa
Vento -   fraco  S
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## alex vieria (14 Jan 2010 às 13:50)

Foi uma noite e uma manhã com muita chuva, nunca parou, era constante, ate mete nojo de tão humedo que estas pelas bandas de Câmara de Lobos, o nevoeiro esta mesmo baixo, numa altura de 150mts sobre o nivel do mar. precipitação hojé, 10,8 mm. temp actual, 19ºC  e HR 98%, vento fraco W


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu nublado com alguma neblina
A humidade em toda a ilha durante a manhã ficou acima dos 90%

Agora tenho 16,8ºC
98%HR
1020hpa

min 14,5ºC
max 18,5ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Jan 2010 às 14:51)

Neste momento algum chuvisco e neblina. 
Para quem não está habituado a ver esta neblina tão baixa, é muito bonito de ser ver! 

Deixo algumas fotos:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Jan 2010 às 16:02)

slbfever disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui na Povoação, está nevoeiro intenso com alguma chuva fraca. Ao que tudo indica, a chuva para o fim da tarde não vai ser para brincadeira...e para o fim de semana também. Não entendo é como o instituto de meteorologia não põe alerta amarelo no mínimo para a precipitação, pois, as cartas falam por sí. O nosso Anticiclone realmente, não quer nada connosco este ano...passou demasiado tempo aqui no ano anterior...



Boa tarde!

Aqui mau tempo na zona Oeste de São Miguel!

Céu Encoberto

Períodos de Chuva por vezes contínua

Vento Fresco a muito Fresco (30-50) com rajadas até 65km/h e a intensificar-se  ao longo do dia onde soprará Forte, (50-65km/h) com rajadas que atingirão os 75km/h para a noite.


Temperatura: 16º


slbfever, o nosso AA está situado bem mais para sul dos Açores, daí que o nosso arquipélago esteja fora do seu raio de alcance, e termos os dias de tempo invernosos que temos...

Em relação ao não ter sido ainda accionado o alerta amarelo, os que daqui já me conhecem, já sabem qual a minha resposta e o que eu penso em relação aos mesmos... Aposta que depois da chuva forte é que os alertas irão ser accionados pelo IM ...típico


----------



## alex vieria (14 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

Boa tarde, aqui o nevoeiro fechado baixo ao nivel do mar, aqui na costa sul da Ilha da Madeira, chuviscos, mas a situação tende melhorar, depois de três dias com chuvas constantes, a humedade está baixar aos poucos, ainda bem!!! Tenho saudades do sol a três dias que não o vejo!!! Sol volta va la volta!!! O meu jardim esta completamente saturado com tanta agua!!! ja ultrapassei largamente entre 100mm - 110mm neste mês de Janeiro 2010, Mas logo vou verificar os nº, depois vou colocar os valores!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jan 2010 às 20:24)

Dados Actuais:

Estação PCE - FWS 20

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 14 de Janeiro de 2010 19:23:49

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,7
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    16,5
Wind chill       17,7
Humidex       22,7
Dew Point        16,7
Rel Humidity     94%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     14,8 ESE
Average Speed    9,0 SSW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,5
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 36,6
Total this year  36,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1004,2
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

boa noite,

neste momento aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, não chove, o que se faz sentir com alguma (muita) intensidade é o vento que está a soprar moderado a forte com rajadas.

a temperatura também está mais baixa do que nos últimos dias....


----------



## LMCG (15 Jan 2010 às 00:33)

Caros colegas,

Hoje não tivemos voo para a Graciosa, aqui no parque eólico da ilha tenho registado ventos médios que atingem os 110 Km/h com rajadas de 150 Km/h desde as 14h.

Um abraço.
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jan 2010 às 00:47)

Olá amigos!

O vento aqui pela zona Oeste da ilha está a soprar Muito Forte.

A chuva é esperada para essa madrugada e manhã.


Estava aqui a navegar pela internet quando me deparei com uns videos interessantes sobre as cheias da Povoação em S.Miguel ( tal como aconteceu na Agualva, mas em maior escala) em 1996, do temporal mais recente que atingiu novamente São Miguel em 2007, e do mais recente de 29 Dezembro 2009


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia!
Após uma noite de vento e chuva, o dia amanheceu na Lagoa com chuva , céu encoberto, mas no entanto desde ás 9h30 que parou de chover e o vento também enfraqueceu e o céu parece quer abrir


----------



## alex vieria (15 Jan 2010 às 12:33)

Bom dia, o ceu neste momento esta encoberto com alguns chuviscos, ainda de manha deu um pouco de sol.

Temp actual: 19,7ºC
HR: 81%
Vento fraco a moderado WSW
Precipitação acumulada hoje: 0,5 mm

Mas sensação de humedade continua alta!!!

Penso que à tarde a situação vai-se agravar um pouco!!! a nivel de intensidade de ditos chuviscos!!!

Acumulado a nivel de precipitação do mês de Janeiro 2010: 106,1 mm, já estou acima da media de precipitação do mês, por segundo mês consecutivo!!!


----------



## Rog (15 Jan 2010 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 17,5ºC
céu nublado por nuvens altas
88%HR
1019hpa

a prec desde 1 Jan é de 97,1mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Jan 2010 às 15:30)

Caros colegas por aqui céu encoberto 15 º de temperatura, vento moderado a fresco de Sudoeste (20-40km/h) e uma pressão atmosférica de 1007 HP


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 15:52)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Caros colegas por aqui céu encoberto 15 º de temperatura, vento moderado a fresco de Sudoeste (20-40km/h) e uma pressão atmosférica de 1007 HP



Aqui na Ribeira Chã muitas nuvens! Mas não chove. Está algo fresquinho


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite! Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com neblinas e vento em geral fraco. Chuveu durante toda a manhã.

Tmin - 16,2ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 15 de Janeiro de 2010 22:02:19

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,2
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    17,2
Wind chill       16,2
Humidex       19,3
Dew Point        13,6
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 S
Average Speed    3,1 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,9
Total today      4,2
Total yesterday  1,5
Total this month 40,8
Total this year  40,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1008,7
Trend (per hour) +2,3


----------



## Hazores (16 Jan 2010 às 14:36)

UM DIA DE SOL! até que enfim


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2010 às 15:39)

Hazores disse:


> UM DIA DE SOL! até que enfim



Que sorte!!!!

Aqui a unica diferença é que hoje não choveu. Muitas nuvens e o sol a tentar aparecer mas ainda sem conseguir.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Jan 2010 às 16:43)

Olá caros colegas!

Por aqui céu carregado ou encoberto de nuvens... por vezes um fraco raio de sol. Isso deve-se a uma frente que passou pelos Açores e que está a ondular a Leste de São Miguel e Santa Maria o que nos está a causar mais nebulosidade. Vejo uma cortina de chuva a meio canal entre S.Miguel e Santa Maria mas isso lá no mar...

Temperatura local: 15º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2010 às 18:05)

Agora por aqui aparecem as primeiras abertas!

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 16 de Janeiro de 2010 17:05:06

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,2
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    15,0
Wind chill       16,2
Humidex       18,8
Dew Point        12,7
Rel Humidity     80%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 N
Average Speed    3,6 ENE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 40,8
Total this year  40,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1009,4
Trend (per hour) -0,2


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2010 às 20:35)

Hoje, ao final da tarde...


----------



## jonhfx (16 Jan 2010 às 20:58)

Boa Noite.
Acho que foi o primeiro dia este mês que não registei chuva e até deu para fazer uns trabalhos na  "horta" que na Madeira é conhecida por "fazenda".
Dados do dia:
Temperatura máxima: 18,3 ºC
Actual: 13,5º C
Pressão:1018 hpa
Vento: 12,2 km/h Sudeste/ Rajada 21,6km/h
Humidade: 95%
( O mês já leva 116 mm de precipitação)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Dados Actuais por aqui

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 16 de Janeiro de 2010 21:04:27

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,1
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    15,0
Wind chill       15,1
Humidex       17,3
Dew Point        11,8
Rel Humidity     81%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 40,8
Total this year  40,8

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1009,8
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Jan 2010 às 04:21)

Boas noites1

Aqui por São Miguel queda de aguaceiros

Vento do quadrante Norte Muito Fresco (40-50km/h) com rajadas até 65km/h

Pressão atmosférica: 1008HP.

Temperatura: 13º

Houve um sistema frontal que ondulou a Leste do Grupo Oriental e deslocando-se para Nordeste daí que estejamos a levar com os "seus restos" lol


----------



## alex vieria (17 Jan 2010 às 16:17)

Boa Tarde, o ceu apresenta-se actualmente muito nublado- encoberto, o vento está moderado de WSW, rajadas de 42km/h, hoje de manhã houve periodos muito curto de sol, a unica situação a destacar é o vento!!! A temperatura é amena, mas o vento torna-a com alguma sensação de frio!!!

A dois dias que não chove!!! só dá dias cinzentos, com pocos minutos de sol timido!!!

Conclusão aqui o tempo anda aborrecido de momento!!! nada em especial a assinalar!!!

Pelo menos os solos terão tempo para preparar-se para futuras chuvadas!!! 

Temp actual: 20,7ºC
HR:81%
precipitação: 00mm

A max de hoje foi de 23,2ºC
tep min: 17,2ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira o dia foi de céu em geral pouco nublado por vezes limpo. 
Sigo com 19,5ºC céu limpo
1018hpa
37%HR

min 13,2ºC
max 21,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Boa noite!
Hoje aqui na Lagoa foi um dia de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros durante a manhã e abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 13,2ºC
Tmax -15,2ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 17 de Janeiro de 2010 21:10:02

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,2
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    14,7
Wind chill       13,2
Humidex       14,6
Dew Point        10,3
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     7,2
Last hour        0,6
Total today      7,5
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 48,3
Total this year  48,3

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1014,9
Trend (per hour) +2,6


----------



## Hazores (17 Jan 2010 às 22:35)

boa noite,

grande dia de sol hoje aqui pela terceira, desde manhã até à noite, parecia um daqueles dias de verão, mas um pouco mais de frio (tempo de norte).

amanhã já vem novamente uma frente com actividade moderada, que vai deixar uma chovazinha (que tanto necessitamos) e uma rajadas de vento.


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 13,9ºC
ceu com algumas nuvens
88%HR
1019hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2010 às 11:49)

Hoje por aqui, manhã excelente com boas abertas e sol! No entanto está prevista chuva para a tarde.
Registei uma minima de 8,4ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Boa tarde!

Hoje o dia foi marcado por algum vento e céu com abertas.

Neste momento o vento intensifica-se e o céu começa a ficar encoberto com o aproximar de um sistema frontal, sendo esperadas chuvas e vento já para o inicio da noite.

Temperatura: 14º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, dia de algum vento e céu com boas abertas. Agora para a noite o céu tornou-se encoberto mas ainda nao chove.

Tmin - 8,4ºC
Tmax - 16,9ºC

Actual:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 18 de Janeiro de 2010 21:02:14

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,5
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    16,1
Wind chill       16,3
Humidex       19,9
Dew Point        14,1
Rel Humidity     86%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     14,8 SE
Average Speed    11,4 SE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  7,5
Total this month 48,6
Total this year  48,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,1
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2010 às 20:16)

Boa noite,
Sigo com céu nublado
O dia foi de chuva fraca / chuvisco num total de 3mm
Agora: 12,5ºC
98%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite
Depois de um dia de céu muito nublado, sigo neste momento com céu limpo.
No mês passado tive cerca de 208 mm e neste mês se tiver 25 mm, já é muito bom. 
Que seca!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 14.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1025 hpa
Vento -   fraco  NE
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2010 às 23:24)

Boa noite! 

Dia de céu em geral bastante nublado aqui na Lagoa, com pouco vento.

Tmin - 10,8ºC
Tmax - 16,6ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 19 de Janeiro de 2010 22:21:36

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       15,8
Humidex       18,3
Dew Point        12,1
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     9,7 NE
Average Speed    9,7 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  2,1
Total this month 50,4
Total this year  50,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1016,6
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2010 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto e algum vento. De vez enquanto vai caíndo um chuvisco disperso


----------



## Rog (20 Jan 2010 às 15:08)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu nublado
13,8ºC
87%HR
1022hpa

Temperaturas mínimas:

Pico do Areeiro: 6,8ºC 
São Jorge (580m alt) 7,6ºC 
Lombo da Terça 7,6ºC
Porto Santo 11,4ºC
São Jorge (270m alt) 11,9ºC
Ponta do Pargo 12,3ºC
Funchal 14,3ºC
Caniçal 14,5ºC
Ponta do Sol 15,6ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Jan 2010 às 21:19)

Boa noite
Céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 13.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 68%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1024 hpa
Vento -  fraco  variável 
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2010 às 22:05)

boa noite,

dia razoável aqui pela ilha terceira, contudo a partir dsa tarde a frente já se fez sentir aqui pela ilha deixando alguma precipitação. desde o princípio da noite até a este momento chove, pontualmente alguns aguaceiros que são moderados a fortes. A intensidade do vento aumentou, estando neste momento a soprar moderadamente com rajadas que são fortes.

para esta noite/madrugada espera-se mais uma noite de inverno...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com aguaceiros fracos pela manhã e vento, abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 16,3ºC
Tmax - 18,7ºC

Dados actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2010 21:04:46

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,0
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    17,0
Wind chill       16,8
Humidex       20,8
Dew Point        14,8
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     12,2 NE
Average Speed    12,2 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 51,0
Total this year  51,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1008,1
Trend (per hour) -0,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Vai chovendo agora por aqui! O vento sopra com intensidade


----------



## LMCG (20 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Caros colegas,

Hoje não houve o avião da tarde para a Graciosa.

Esta tarde no Parque Eólico da Graciosa registamos rajadas máximas de cerca de 165 Km/h.

Na semana passada (Quinta-Feira) atingiram os 180 Km/h!

Cumprimentos.
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (20 Jan 2010 às 23:27)

LMCG disse:


> Caros colegas,
> 
> Hoje não houve o avião da tarde para a Graciosa.
> 
> ...



olá,

estes registos estão disponiveis online?

obrigado


----------



## jonhfx (21 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

Boa Noite
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 10,8 ºC ( A máxima de ontem 17,1ºC)
Humidade: 73%
Vento: 4,3 km/h / rajada: 8,3 km/h de Este
Pressão: 1021 Hpa

Até sexta, talvez com alguma chuva


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Jan 2010 às 00:54)

LMCG disse:


> Caros colegas,
> 
> Hoje não houve o avião da tarde para a Graciosa.
> 
> ...



És da Graciosa certo? 

Não tenho conhecimento de rajadas dessa velocidade aqui pelas ilhas. Não pelo menos durante essa semana e a que se passou.
Só não percebo como se registaram essas velocidades aí na ilha branca se a mesma é a mais baixa de todas as ilhas dos Açores...

Very weird 

Neste momento Céu Encoberto

Chuva e aguaceiros

Vento muito fresco a Forte (40-65km/h) de Sudoeste com rajadas até os 80 km/h

Temperatura local : 15 graus


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2010 às 11:20)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> És da Graciosa certo?
> 
> Não tenho conhecimento de rajadas dessa velocidade aqui pelas ilhas. Não pelo menos durante essa semana e a que se passou.
> Só não percebo como se registaram essas velocidades aí na ilha branca se a mesma é a mais baixa de todas as ilhas dos Açores...
> ...


´


Realmente esses valores são muito estranhos, ainda mais que ontem no Bom Dia o meteorologista disse que a rajada mais forte tinha sido de 97 Km/h nas Flores. 

Hoje por aqui na Lagoa o dia amanheceu com céu encoberto e chuviscos mas neste momento o céu já tem boas abertas e o sol brilha. Registei até agora uma minima de 14,4ºC


----------



## LMCG (21 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

Hazores disse:


> olá,
> 
> estes registos estão disponiveis online?
> 
> obrigado



Caro colega,

Os registos encontram-se disponíveis num dos SCADAS da Central Térmica da Graciosa e são propriedade da EDA.
Eu tenho acesso aos mesmos na qualidade de Coordenador de Ilha da Graciosa.

Cumprimentos
Luís Guilherme


----------



## LMCG (21 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> És da Graciosa certo?
> 
> Não tenho conhecimento de rajadas dessa velocidade aqui pelas ilhas. Não pelo menos durante essa semana e a que se passou.
> Só não percebo como se registaram essas velocidades aí na ilha branca se a mesma é a mais baixa de todas as ilhas dos Açores...
> ...



Caro colega,

Trabalho em São Miguel mas viajo quase semanalmente para a Graciosa por ser o Responsável da EDA nesse Ilha.
Tenho acesso a todos os dados registados pelos vários anemómetros instalados no Parque Eólico da Ilha.
Esclareço que os anemómetros estão instalados à cabeça das torres ou seja a várias dezenas de metros do solo e que o Parque encontra-se na zona mais alta da Ilha.
Faz todo o sentido a sua observação, no entanto garanto que ontem a rajada máxima no PE na Graciosa foi cerca de 165 Km/h. Por curiosidade acabei de falar com 2 colegas na Terceira que me adiantaram que no PE da Terceira (que se encontra ainda mais alto) a rajada máxima atingiu cerca de 190 Km/h.

Cumprimentos
Luís Guilherme


----------



## Hazores (21 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

LMCG disse:


> Caro colega,
> 
> Trabalho em São Miguel mas viajo quase semanalmente para a Graciosa por ser o Responsável da EDA nesse Ilha.
> Tenho acesso a todos os dados registados pelos vários anemómetros instalados no Parque Eólico da Ilha.
> ...




boa noite,

tal como suspeitava, lamentavelmente, não é possivel obter esses dados de uma forma directa, os quais não prejudicaria de algum modo a EDA a divulgar, mas.... é este o nosso país.

O parque éolico na Terceira está situado na serra do cume, a uma altitude aproximada de 545m, se os anemómetros estão situados no topo das torres, tal como disse o colega LMCG, estes registos na Terceira estão a ser efectuados a uma altitude aproximada de 570 m.   
contudo, um outro factor a ter em conta é a orografia desta zona, pois a serra do cume está situada numa zona de planice onde as massas de ar são obrigadas a deslocar-se pela serra o que faz aumentar a velocidade do vento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Boa noite

Neste momento, boas abertas, vento fraco

Tmin - 13,7ºC
Tmax - 18,5ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 21 de Janeiro de 2010 22:05:09

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,7
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    16,1
Wind chill       13,7
Humidex       14,8
Dew Point        9,5
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NE
Average Speed    2,5 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      3,6
Total yesterday  0,6
Total this month 54,6
Total this year  54,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1015,4
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2010 às 11:14)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de sol aqui pela Lagoa, com o céu a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado. Devido às poucas nuvens durante a noite, a madrugada e o inicio da manhã foram frias por quase todo o arquipélago.

Registei uma minima de 8ºC a mesma temperatura que em Ponta Delgada, enquanto que nas Lages, ilha Terceira, segundo o meteorologista do INM, a temperatura desceu até aos 6ºC


----------



## jonhfx (22 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Boa Noite
Tal como o previsto, "pingou" por aqui.
Dados do dia:
Precipitação: 3,2 mm
Vento: 13km/h rajada: 29km/h de Noroeste 
Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Temperatura actual: 11 ºC

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Boa noite

Dia de sol com poucas nuvens

Tmin - 8ºC~
Tmax- 16,8ºC

Actual:

13,9ºC e 68% Hr


----------



## LMCG (23 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

Caros colegas,

Na última noite (21/22) registei uma mínima de 7.6ºC.
Moro numa moradia perto da Universidade dos Açores em Ponta Delgada.
Temperatura actual 13.4ºC.

Cumprimentos.
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (23 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

boa tarde!

aqui pela ilha terceira está um grande dia de Sol, com uma temperatura amena para a época do ano e o vento a soprar fraco.

para a semana já está prevista a entrada de novas depressões, vamos ver no que vai dar.

só uma pequena nota, o modelo GFS nestes últimos dois dias errou completamente nas suas previsões aqui para a ilha terceira. à que admitir que esta situação é muito dificil de prever pois a frente estava em fase de dissipação e é extremamente dificil de saber onde ela vai dissipar por completo


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Pelas webcams, ainda se vê uns restos de neve no alto do Pico nos Açores. 









No Pico do Areeiro, na Madeira, poucas nuvens e 10ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (23 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite, esta semana foi algo calmo, só 5ºf foi diferente, alguma precipitação. Mas apartir de ai deu inicio a descida de temperatura minima, já vou em três dias consecutivos com descidas abaixo do 15ºc, mesmo assim esta a ser um Janeiro algo quente aqui na Ilha da Madeira, não sei mas penso que estamos com 1º-2ºc acima da media deste mês, despois IM vai confirmar.

*23-01-2010 20:30h*

Ceu com algumas nuvens, acumulação de nuvens nas altitudes medias da ilha.
HR 73%
temp actual: 16,3ºC
precipitação: 00mm
Vento: NW- fraco 16 km/h


----------



## jonhfx (23 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

Boa Noite.
Dia cheio de sol por aqui.
Temperatura :
Actual: 9,0 ºC ( mínima)  
Máxima: 17,2ºC
Humidade: 92% ( durante o dia desceu aos 63%)
Pressão: 1022 Hpa
Vento: 3,6 km/h / Nordeste 

Esta mesmo frio por aqui, o céu esta limpo e o  sereno é mais que muito.
As diferenças são mesmo interessantes ao nível de temperaturas caro colega Alex Vieira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Boa!

Hoje tivemos aqui pela Lagoa, um dia com periodos de muita neblusidade e vento fraco. Temperaturas amenas.

Tmin - 15,5ºC
Tmax - 18,8ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 23 de Janeiro de 2010 22:13:09

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,7
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    16,7
Wind chill       15,7
Humidex       18,8
Dew Point        13,7
Rel Humidity     88%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 W
Average Speed    1,1 W

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 54,6
Total this year  54,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,5
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Jan 2010 às 03:27)

Boa noite!

Hoje por aqui dia cheio de nuvens e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Neste momento céu encoberto e 13 graus de temperatura máxima.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Jan 2010 às 14:32)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens intercalando com alguns períodos de abertas.

Vento moderado de Sueste

Temperatura: 15 graus.

A partir de hoje à noite e prolongando-se até ao final da semana, irá se formar nos Açores um forte gradiente de pressão devido à localização de um AA a Leste do mesmo arquipélago e a bloquear sistematicamente as depressões vindas de Oeste chegando as mesmas a estagnar em cima dos Açores.
Efeito dessa acção conjunta são ventos fortes do quadrante Sul/Sueste.


Penso tratar-se de uma anomalia atmosférica, uma vez que estamos em pleno Inverno e não é muito normal aparecer um AA vindo do nada e querer por força manter-se encaixado entre a Madeira e o Continente durante vários dias seguidos a fio e a bloquear os sistemas depressionários.

Pelos vistos parece que o auge da Frente Polar desse Inverno já lá foi...


Preparem-se para dias anticiclónicos monótonos e doentios...


----------



## alex vieria (24 Jan 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde, a temperatura mínima baixo para os 14ºC hoje, o dia apresentou-se pouco nublado, mas no inicio da tarde fico com mais nuvens, actualmente céu nublado a sensação de frio intensifica-se, alias hoje estando no sol não aquecia, portanto será uma noite fria, penso que baixará lá para os 13ºC a beira mar, mas para a madrugada entre 4ºf e 5ºf estão previstos 11ºC, oxalá o record do ano passado seja batido já que foi de 10,4ºC, mas é só esperar mas duvido, lá para Fevereiro tenho mais esperança, devido que nesse mês normalmente se atinge os record de mínimas do ano!!!  Existe à possibilidade de cair neve nos pontos mas altos da Ilha na madrugada entre 4ºf e 5ºf.

Temperatura actual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 64%
Vento Fraco NW

Actualmente o Sol acaba de sair, mas vai alternando com nuvens!!! a pouco a uns 30 minutos atras estava nos 17,2ºC. A máxima hoje registada 20,4ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Jan 2010 às 17:35)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado nas vertentes norte
11,4ºC
min 9,2ºC
max 12,7ºC

Ontem:
min 7,8ºC
max 14,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Boa noite!

Dia quente com céu em geral muito nublado. Vento Fraco.

Tmin - 15,8ºC
Tmax - 19,7ºC

Actual:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 24 de Janeiro de 2010 21:16:49

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,0
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    16,8
Wind chill       16,0
Humidex       17,7
Dew Point        10,8
Rel Humidity     72%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 E
Average Speed    4,7 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 54,6
Total this year  54,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,9
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## alex vieria (25 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

Ola , a temperatura miníma de hoje foi 12,8ºC, o ceú apresentou pouco nublado, com a chegada da tarde a ficar nublado. Hoje espera-se mais uma noite fria. Vou vêr se bate a miníma de hoje, penso que sim, porque ontem por esta hora a temperatura era 1ºC acima, portanto esta madrugada será mais fria.

Hora: 20:55 
Temp actual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 64%
Precipitação: 00mm
Vento: fraco 9,0 Km/h NNW.

Eu aposto hoje nos 11ºC de miníma para esta madrugada.

O pico arriero, ja estava marcar os 2,5ºC ás 19H, por esta hora deve ja estar na casa de 1ºC, penso que chegará a vontade os 0ºC , enquanto neve é remoto, devido que não há humedade suficiente e as nuvens estão pouco activas!!! Maybe amanha 4ºf de madrugada ou 5ºf.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e algumas abertas. Vento em geral forte.

Tmin - 15,1ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Actual:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 25 de Janeiro de 2010 22:12:53

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,6
Trend (per hour) +0,2
Average today    16,3
Wind chill       16,6
Humidex       19,7
Dew Point        13,7
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     13,3 S
Average Speed    6,9 S

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 54,9
Total this year  54,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1016,9
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Rog (26 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

Bom dia,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado
12,1ºC
83%HR
1018hpa

Temperaturas mínimas hoje na Madeira:
1,0ºC Bica da Cana (Paúl da Serra)
1,7ºC Pico do Areeiro
2,8ºC Parque Ecológico do Funchal
5,0ºC Pico Verde (Calheta)
5,1ºC Encumeada
8,7ºC Santa da Porto Moniz
9,6ºC São Jorge (580 mts alt.)
11,7ºC Estreito de Câmara de Lobos
12,6ºC Farol de São Jorge
13,0ºC Machico 
13,3ºC Funchal
14,1ºC Ponta do Sol
14,2ºC Porto Santo
14,2ºC Caniçal


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Jan 2010 às 18:55)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 14.5ºC
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa
Vento -  fraco a moderado N/NE 
Precipitação - 0.5 mm

Rog pelo menos na minha estação, a temperatura minima da noite passada andou sempre pelos 15ºC em Machico!


----------



## alex vieria (26 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

Olá confirmou a miníma hoje foi de 13,0ºC em Câmara de Lobos, hoje intervalos de nuvens, entre pouco nublado e nublado, mas as 19h registei precipitação até 22:30H. 

dados actuais: 23:45

Precipitação acumulada: 1,2 mm
Temperatura actual: 13,7ºC
HR: 69%
Vento: fraco 11km/h, WNW

Não sei se caiu algum floco no pico Arrieiro com 1,3ºC as 22h, talvez!!! vamos à madrugada dentro a possibilidades, lastima se cair é em  plena semana e não o fim de semana, assim não terei tempo para o vêr in-loco, ao menos o verei de longe, claro,  esta se as nuvens permitir!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá, dia de muitas nuvens, vento por vezes forte e algumas ligeiras abertas

Tmin - 14,9ºC
Tmax - 19,4ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 26 de Janeiro de 2010 22:58:38

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,9
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    16,6
Wind chill       14,9
Humidex       17,2
Dew Point        12,2
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 NW
Average Speed    3,2 WNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,3
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 55,2
Total this year  55,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1018,1
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2010 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento forte de leste, neste momento


----------



## alex vieria (27 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Pelo norte da Madeira céu muito nublado
> 12,1ºC
> 83%HR
> ...



Olá boa tarde!!!, rog onde posso encontar esses dados, sobre esses dados em pormenor, é interessante!!! peço-te essa ajuda!!! obrigado.

Enquanto aqui o dia apresenta-se ceú nublado. A miníma hoje foi de 12,8ºC.
Tempo actual às 12.30h

Temperatura: 18,7ºC
HR: 58%
Vento: fraco NW 8,4 km/h
Precipitação: 00mm

Parece que a Precipitação esta ficar retida na zona leste e norte, portanto aqui não chega a precipitação devido efeito sotavento o vento é NW e as montanhas funciona como muro e não chega precipitação ao sul da ilha da Madeira. Não faz mal porque ja tenho 113,2mm de precipitação acumulada só neste mês de Janeiro nada mau!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Boa Noite
Sigo com céu muito nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 15.6ºC
Humidade Relativa - 65%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa
Vento -  fraco N/NE 
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## jonhfx (27 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Boa Noite.
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 8,7ºC ( à uma hora atrás estavam 10,1ºC)
Humidade Relativa - 73%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1015 hpa
Vento - 4,3 km/h, rajada 13,7km/h-Sudoeste 
Precipitação - 00 mm

Uma sensação de frio que se torna desconfortável andar lá fora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu com periodos de muito nublado e vento forte de leste.

Tmin - 14,1ºC
Tmax - 20ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 27 de Janeiro de 2010 22:07:23

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,5
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    16,2
Wind chill       14,5
Humidex       15,0
Dew Point        8,1
Rel Humidity     66%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 SE
Average Speed    1,7 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 55,2
Total this year  55,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1021,9
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2010 às 09:05)

Deve estar a nevar nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira:


----------



## jonhfx (28 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

Bom dia.
Correcto, as serras sobre o Funchal já tem neve.
Enquanto isso mais à oeste tivemos uma noite fria, e por volta das 8 horas caiu granizo.
Dados das ás 8 horas:
Temperatura: 6,5 ºC ( a mais baixa deste ano)
Humidade: 96%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa
Vento: 13,7 Km/h de Nordeste
Precipitação desde as 0:00 : 1,7 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2010 às 12:16)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, periodos de céu com muitas nuvens. Aqui no concelho da Lagoa, já caíu um pequeno aguaceiro.

Ás 8h30 estavam 13,1ºC

Continuamos com vento de leste com rajadas


----------



## alex vieria (28 Jan 2010 às 12:22)

Ola boa tarde!!!, a temperatura miníma esta noite foi de 12,2 ºC, vejo que a temp min. baixou muito no Funchal foi de 11ºC, ou seja em Câmara de Lobos não baixou assim tanto, esta noite não foi a minha miníma mais baixa já que a mesma foi de 12ºC no dia 08 de Janeiro 2010. Actualmente o ceú esta muito nublado, alguns chuvisco, chuva foi uma constante na horas da manhã, agora alguns chuvisco esporadicos, "como se diz nada Madeira é chuva de neve" quando a chuva é mesmo miudinha se diz isto por cá entre os populares. Estou com uma temperauta ao meio dia de 14,5ºC, parece que a temp. max não vai subir muito hoje, já vi em meio da nuvens nas montanhas do maciço central algumas manchas brancas, portanto caiu neve e esta cair neste preciso momento de certeza, a temperatura no pico arrieiro ronda os 0,0 ºC.

Temperatura actual às 12H

Temp actual: 14,5ºC
Precipitação: 2,2mm
HR: 72%
Vento: 12,3 km/h NW


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Boa Noite
Sigo com céu muito nublado e por vezes com aguaceiros fracos.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 14.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 71%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1018 hpa
Vento -  fraco N/NE 
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 10,6ºC
céu nublado
98%HR
1016hpa

min 7,7ºC
max 11,3ºC

Caiu hoje neve nos Picos mais altos da Madeira pelo menos durante a madrugada e manhã. Não tenho fotos, mas tive amigos que passaram pela zona do Poiso e estava com neve ao início da manhã.



Sunderlandz disse:


> Rog pelo menos na minha estação, a temperatura minima da noite passada andou sempre pelos 15ºC em Machico!



É normal. Esta estação segundo me parece está na zona mais elevada de Machico, e basta estar um pouco mais elevado para já se notar alguma diferença de temperaturas.




alex vieria disse:


> Olá boa tarde!!!, rog onde posso encontar esses dados, sobre esses dados em pormenor, é interessante!!! peço-te essa ajuda!!! obrigado.



As temperaturas são as do Instituto de Meterologia, das estações amadoras do site wunderground.com e as estações do Laboratório Regional de Engenharia Civil, embora estas últimas pequem pela actualização de dados por vezes descontinuada, e apenas tem indicação das últimas 24h.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2010 às 12:44)

*Queda de neve desperta curiosidade*






A neve cobriu, ontem, uma vasta área do Pico do Areeiro, com mais incidência a partir do portão Norte do Chão da Lagoa. O cenário, pouco comum na Madeira, levou algumas centenas de pessoas às serras, mas o acesso às zonas mais altas só eram aconselhadas a viaturas todo-o-terreno, por medidas de precaução, tendo em conta as camadas de neve, em forma de gelo, que colocavam em risco de despiste os carros mais pequenos.
A neve e o granizo caíam com mais intensidade, através das rajadas de vento, que proporcionavam aos presentes uma fuga para dentro dos veículos. Muitas pessoas aproveitavam a ocasião para a recolha de imagens pouco comuns na Região, com o nevoeiro a impedir uma visão mais vasta daquelas serras. Outros tentavam arranjar bonecos de gelo em cima dos carros. Mais acima, um grupo de jovens lutava contra o frio, a "jogar à bola", num escampado cheio de neve.
Apesar da beleza paisagística, causada por este fenómeno, como é habitual em situações do género, a PSP costuma implementar medidas de segurança, apelando a uma condução muito cuidadosa nestas zonas, com a possibildiade do fecho ou condicionamento de estradas, devido à acumulação de neve, em caso desta continuar a cair, já que se aproxima um fim-de-semana que leva muitas pessoas às serras.
As previsões para o arquipélago da Madeira, neste dia, apontavam precisamente para aguaceiros fracos em especial nas vertentes voltadas a Norte que seriam de neve nos pontos mais altos. O vento moderado (25 a 35 Km) de Nordeste, soprando forte (35 a 45 Km/h) rodando gradualmente para leste.
Relativamente ao estado do mar, para o Arquipélago da Madeira, a Capitania lançou, de manhã, um aviso de agitação marítima forte, mas ao fim do dia um segundo aviso dava conta do encerramento dessa situação de mau tempo no mar. De qualquer modo, a Capitania recomenda a todas as embarcações que tomem as devidas precauções e na costa Norte e costa Sul a Oeste do Funchal que permaneçam nos portos de abrigo.
O SRPCB recomenda a tomada de necessárias e habituais medidas de precaução, desaconselhando em particular os percursos auto e apeados, sobretudo nas zonas montanhosas e vertentes expostas.

Jornal da Madeira


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

A neve foi de pouca duração.

Hoje, o Pico do Areeiro está assim:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2010 às 13:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui  vento forte de leste, céu muito nublao


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Dia de muitas nuvens com boas abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 13,7ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 29 de Janeiro de 2010 22:38:50

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,9
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    17,2
Wind chill       14,9
Humidex       15,7
Dew Point        8,9
Rel Humidity     68%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 NW
Average Speed    3,6 NW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 55,2
Total this year  55,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,5
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## alex vieria (30 Jan 2010 às 01:37)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem 6ºf foi um dia transição já que se aproxima uma borrasca que esta entre o norte e oeste das canarias, e vai atingir a Ilha da Madeira entre sabado e domingo, com o passar dos dias o GFS esta retirar precipitação entre os dias de sabado e 2ºf choveria 60mm, depois ontem passou 50mm já hojé 30mm, vamos lá vêr como será aquilo para domingo, que será o dia com maior acumulação de precipitação. A miníma de 6ºf foi 13,8ºC e maxima foi 20,6ºC ceú limpo ou pouco nublado. A temperatura subiu uns 2ºC tanto a miníma com a maxima, por isso a neve foi de curta duração.

O Diario Cidade dá neve para sabado e a fonte é IM mas duvido, uma borrasca a se proximar e com ventos de S e SE, mas depressa aumentará a temperatura minima a maxima talvez se mantenha ou tende a baixar um pouco devido a ausência de raios solares provocado pela ceú que se apresentará encoberto.

Tempo actual as 1h30 da madrugada

Temp actual: 14,5ºC
HR: 70%
Precipitação: 00mm
Vento: NE-E fraco 8,9km/H com algumas rajadas de E 24,4 km/h


----------



## alex vieria (30 Jan 2010 às 16:36)

Vêm ai muitas trovoadas a camainho, segundo GFS vai ser uma festa de chuvadas, deus só amanha choverá 55mm, possa espera que não haja desgraças com derrocadas e inundaçoes. O dia hojé esta encoberto, hojé ni vi o sol, a max não ultrapassou os 19ºC, amanha promete!!!


----------



## alex vieria (30 Jan 2010 às 16:46)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado mas de pouca duração, alias a tarde de hojé, esta situação já é uma constante já por o menos uns 4 aguaceiros assim. Amanha promete!!! portanto já hojé teremos um cheirinho do que vai acontecer amanha!!!


----------



## AnDré (30 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

As próximas horas no arquipélago da Madeira prometem mesmo ser agitadas.
O IM já lançou os avisos amarelos, devido à chuva, ao vento e à trovoada.







O GFS carrega na precipitação, cujo pico deverá ser a próxima madrugada:







Imagem actual de satélite:







Pelos mesmos motivos, a AEMET, põe o arquipélago das Canárias em Alerta laranja. Alertas válidos a partir do dia de manhã.


----------



## Rayco (30 Jan 2010 às 19:13)

AnDré disse:


> Pelos mesmos motivos, a AEMET, põe o arquipélago das Canárias em Alerta laranja. Alertas válidos a partir do dia de manhã.



Están evacuando a los habitantes del pueblo de Fuencaliente,  en el sur de La Palma,  por previsión de fuertes lluvias para esta noche y mañana, de momento por aquí no ha llovido pero está muy  nublado todo el dia,  veremos mañana que sucede



saludos


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Jan 2010 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Neste momento céu encoberto, 
Vento Muito Fresco de Este com rajadas até os 70km/h
 Prevê-se alguma chuva esta noite mas nada de mais.
Temperatura local: 14º

Pelos vistos o Anticiclone dos Açores empurrou essa depressão mais para sul que virá a atingir a Madeira já a partir dessa noite. Essa depressão andou aqui a rondar os Açores há já quase uma semana ficando mesmo estagnada ao redor dos Açores, mas o efeito de escudo do nosso AA que ficou situado mais a norte do nosso arquipélago do que é costume, impediu que a mesma entrasse em território açoriano. Sentimos só vento e muita nebulosidade como efeitos da mesma. Ela teve de seguir depois para algum lado, e como o fluxo nos Açores era de Leste/Nordeste e Sueste, o gradiente acabou por a empurrar mais para baixo dos Açores vindo a atingir a Madeira.

Para a semana o Anticiclone dos Açores irá descer a sul e a situação inverter-se-á a partir de Terça Feira com os Açores a serem novamente "bombardeados" por vagas sucessivas de sistemas frontais e depressões, e a Madeira vai tornar a levar em cheio com o AA em cima dela.

Esta não é uma situação normal. É uma anomalia atmosférica.

Cmpts!


----------



## Rog (30 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

Boa noite
Bem-vindo Rayco

Sigo com 12,6ºC
96%HR
1009hpa

As previsões indicam agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas, como já atrás referido. Aqui fica a saída GFS das 18h.


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Boa noite, actualmente  o estado do tempo na parte sul da ilha, é chuva fraca, pelo que vejo, vamos apanhar por tabela o olho da borrasca como se diz!!! muita precipitação acumulada em pouco espaço de tempo, espero que consigamos aguentar bem, e não haja grandes desgraças com inundações e derrocadas, mas haverá de certeza mas que não sejam muito grave, por menos õ vento não será muito intenso como no ultimo mês de dezembro. Rog não sei como adicionar imagens aqui!!! ja tentei e nada!!! se alguem quere dar-me a dica agradecia!!! Bem-vindo ao forum ao colega de Canarias!!! "Rayco" espero que continues a darnos informaciones de alli en Canarias, ya que somos casi hermanos!!! Bienvenidos!!!

Tempo Actual 00H :

Temperatura: 16,5ºC
HR:82%
Vento franco de SE 8,6 km/H com pequenas rajadas de 19 km/H
Precipitação acumulada: 2,9mm


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 01:16)

Para já ainda toda a acção se desenrola no mar.


----------



## Rog (31 Jan 2010 às 12:14)

alex vieria disse:


> Rog não sei como adicionar imagens aqui!!! ja tentei e nada!!!



Boas Alex
Tenta ver este post http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html#post107088 se tiveres dificuldade em algum passo, depois diz.

Sigo com céu muito nublado
14,2ºC
98%HR
1004hpa

Prec. desde as 0h: 8,5mm


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Boa tarde, até o momento tenho 13,4mm acumulado, penso que o pior esta para vir, la para as horas da tarde, o vento anda franco na maior parte das vezes, mas já registei algumas rajadas de SE 32,4 km/h, atempetura acual às 12:10h foi de 17,2ºC HR: 98%, o ceú esta muito cinzento e carregado, trovoadas ainda não fizeram o seu acto de presência talvez para a tarde haverá uma sinfonia, vejo que as mesma estão entre a ilha da Madeira e Canarias, mas parece que o pior do mal tempo, esta deslocar-se para as costas de marrocos, e ao meu ver não vamos apanhar o pior das previsões parace uma desvisção de ultima hora para NE. Vamos ver o desenrolar dos acontecimentos.

Obrigado pelas dicas do link!!! tanto pelo o ROG e André


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 12:47)




----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

boas
a depressao está com bom aspecto....a convecçao está razoavel...há uma area de forte convecção a SW das canarias que deverá afectar o sector W das ilhas espanholas e o arquipelago madeirense, lá pela tarde.
interessante o movimento retogrado ( anticiclonico) em altura, denotado em alguns cirrus a SW da madeira....uma depressão muito interessante e com caracteristicas subtropicais, esta
até 3f poderemos ter algumas surpresas ai na madeira, e na 3f e 4f no continente, especialmente centro e sul
http://www.sat24.com/ce


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2010 às 13:00)

Pela webcam de Machico, há pouco parecia chover lá com bastante intensidade.


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

Esta imagem diz que a intensa precipitação esta a uma distancia perto dos 90km da costa sul da ilha da madeira acompanhada de trovoadas, penso que daqui umas três horas vamos a ser atingidos, lá para as 3h-5h da tarde.


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

O vento se intensifica de SE passou a moderado, já registei rajadas de 42,3 km/h a 10min atrás. O tempo se agrava por aqui em Câmara de Lobos, actualmente chuvisco ou chuva fraca, estou a visualizar cortinados de chuva sobre o mar!!! vamos la vêr!!! a ondulação no mar é moderada. O ceú esta muito cargado mesmo muito cinzento. As nuvens andam muito baixa, existe nevoeiro lá para os 350 mts de altitude, o pessoal lá penso que não conseguem vêr nada, a minha irmã que mora na zona alta do Estreito de Câmara de Lobos mora a uns 600 mts de altitude dize-me que o nevoeiro é mesmo fechado e não consegue vêr mais do que 10 mts de distância e o vento é intenso na zonas altas!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (31 Jan 2010 às 14:23)

AnDré disse:


> Pela webcam de Machico, há pouco parecia chover lá com bastante intensidade.



Boa Tarde
Para ser sincero, ainda não deu uma chuva no minimo "decente" por estes lados!
Por aqui sigo só com céu geralmente muito nublado com alguma neblina á mistura, vento moderado, chuva forte e trovoadas, nem vê-las! 
Impressionante que durante o periodo (entre as 21h e as 16h de hoje) em que se manteve o alerta amarelo para a Madeira (chuva, vento e trovoadas), a unica coisa que ocorreu foi, o vento e alguma precipitação! Pelo menos por Machico não houve extremos.
IM novamente a falhar nas previsoes e nos alertas para a Madeira...

Até ao momento apenas 3.5 mm de precipitação desde as 00h.


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 15:18)

As trovoadas ja estão mais perto da costa sul da ilha, a chuva ainda não chegou com muita força, por vezes é moderado mas de pouca duração, o vento esta mesmo presente actualmente, vamos vêr a proxima hora, como vai desenvolver-se e que lugar específico vai atingir com força já que a mesma é pouco uniforme!!! haverá locais que ni por isso será forte e outros será mais intenso. Aqui tem o mapa de trovoadas as 15:00 GMT .


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 15:29)

Existe ao pé das  ilhas desertas, um foco de precipitação esta a 30 km de SE da costa da Ilha da Madeira. A minha  aposta vai atingir em cheio Machico e Santa Cruz. Depois reporta suderlandz. Va la, força lá,  isso é  para ti haver se ficas mas animado


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

A imagem de satélite mostra a chegada de nebulosidade procedente de *sueste*; atenção, pois, ao agravamento do tempo já nestas próximas duas horas:






CopyRight@Sat24.com

Curiosamente não há registo de descargas eléctricas em torno da Madeira (*num raio de 300 quilómetros*) na última meia hora.


----------



## alex vieria (31 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

é a vista da minha varanda de em frente 1º vista Oeste para (Cabo girão totalmente encoberto) e 2º para sul (vista mar)

Tempo Actual as 15:30h

Ceú muito nublado, periodos de chuva fraca e moderada mas de curta duração
Temperatura: 17ºC
HR: 97%
Vento: Fraco a Moderado intervalos entre 11,2 km/H e 23,4 km/h com algumas rajadas.
Precipitaçaõ acumulada entre 00h- 15h: 17,3mm


----------



## jonhfx (31 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

Boas tardes.
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 12,7ºc
Pressão: 1004 hpa
Vento: 21,6 Km/H (Rajada de 54km/h por volta do meio dia) de Sudeste 
Precipitação desde as 0:00: 10 mm
Humidade: 97%



Já não chove à  meia hora e o sol dá um ar da sua graça, será a bonança antes da tormenta?


----------



## Rayco (31 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Hola a todos  y gracias por la bienvenida
aquí en La Palma poca lluvia,  en mi casa  10 mm,  17 mm en el este y  25 mm en el norte,  en la isla de El Hierro llovió fuerte,  mas de  80 mm hoy.  a ver  si  com la segunda perturbación  llueve mas aquí


saludos


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2010 às 20:05)

Para já o IM não coloca nenhum aviso para a região da Madeira. Pelos mapas das descargas eléctricas a coisa esta noite e eventualmente amanhã pode ser bem interessante...


----------



## Sunderlandz (31 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

Boa Noite
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e por agora sem chuva!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 16.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 76%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1004 hpa
Vento -  fraco S/SE 
Precipitação - 11.5 mm (desde a 00h)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Boa noite!

Céu com abertas

Tmin - 13,7ºC
Tmax - 17,7ºC

Valores actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 31 de Janeiro de 2010 22:06:53

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,7
Trend (per hour) -1,0
Average today    17,0
Wind chill       13,7
Humidex       14,8
Dew Point        9,7
Rel Humidity     77%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 ---
Average Speed    1,3 ENE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 55,2
Total this year  55,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,5
Trend (per hour) +1,1


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

Boa Noite, a frente enfraqueceu chegando a Ilha da Madeira, eu já tinha esse palpite as 15h quando o mesmo se encontrava disperso a 100km da ilha, e chegou fragmentado cá e sem força, eu acumulei *18,6 mm* em 24h. Amanha vamos lá ver, vem mais uma frente é uma borrasca pouco profunda e esta quase estacionara sobre as Canárias e lança alguns braços sobre nos o que se passa que chega sem força, talvez o AA a norte da Madeira esta influenciar para o enfraquecimento da mesma borrasca, ela vai ser puxada para as costas de Marrocos e depois atinge a parte sul de Portugal e Espanha.

Temp actual 00:30h

temp: 15,2ºC
HR: 97%
Vento fraco de SSE
Precipitação 00mm

Já no chove desde as 18:30h, amanha será outro dia. Carga electrica que se esperava só ficou pelo mar.


----------

